# Using Bath as Toilet :-(



## Bakerboy3685 (Jun 17, 2013)

So had my 2 cats a few weeks and they have been good as gold with regards to using the litter tray. Yesterday morning they developed diarrhoea and were in and out the litter tray a few times before I went to work. I cleaned it out as always and left. 

On returning home there was a horrible surprise where one of them had gone in the bathtub. I changed all the litter thinking maybe they won't use it if its dirty and so it's fresh again. This morning, one of them yet again decided to go in the bathtub even tho litter is clean. I'm not sure whether she is sore or has just decided she prefers using the bath which is not good for me as don't really want to come home and scrub it every night. I know there are worse places they could go but I want it to stop as she was fine first few weeks. 

Does anyone know if the diarrhoea has affected her or whether she has been put off by dirty litter? I really don't want to have a cat that goes where she wants and not where I want!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

It could be all sorts of things. Where is the litter tray, where is the bath? The bath obviously is a lot bigger - maybe the cat has decided it wants a bigger litter tray. What kind of litter are you using? Maybe the cat has decided the bath is easier on it's feet.

And look at it this way - the bath is very easy to clean!


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

My sister had the same problem with a Persian some years ago. She sorted it by putting the plug in and leaving a very small amount of water in the bath. Enough so that the cat would be put off by paddling, but not enough to be a safety risk. It was suggested by the vet who said the cat might be going in the bath because he smelt drains from the plug hole and thought it was the right thing to do.

I wouldn't risk it with tiny kittens though. Perhaps old wet towels if they are babies.


----------



## Bakerboy3685 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for replies. 

I keep the litter tray in the bathroom itself as easy to clean and stops any smell spreading around my flat! 

It's a large litter tray I have, definitely not a small one, I use catsan litter and they have been fine with it so far. Although last batch I bought was a bit dusty. 

Did think about putting water in the bath but am worried she might then start going elsewhere like in front room or hall rather than the tray.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Bakerboy, for 2 indoor cats you need to provide 3 large litter trays.

This is not really negotiable, and although they have probably been managing OK with one litter tray between them whilst they were in good health (tummy-wise), they are certainly not going to manage once they have upset tummies and diarrhoea.

A cat's instinct, if he is ill with diarrhoea, is to do his toilet in a completely separate place every time he empties his bowels. This is natures way of preventing him from constantly reinfecting himself by standing in previously used litter.

The fact you are emptying the deposits frequently is not enough at present to meet your cats needs in terms of their health. What is required is plenty of litter trays, say 4 trays, with 2 clean ones waiting in reserve, with unused litter in them.

As soon as there is diarrohea in a tray, take it up and put a clean tray down. Throw out all the litter in the used tray, clean the tray with a mild solution of bleach in water, dry, and refill with unused litter. I am afraid you are going to get through quite a bit of litter for the moment, but needs must.

Also, choose a litter that is soft for the cats feet, and easy for them to dig in. Oko Plus is one of the best, although expensive it is worth it.

If your cat continues to poo in the bath then he is telling you there are not enough litter trays down, or they smell of diarrhoea, or the litter needs replacing. Use your cat's behaviour as your guide. Cats are good at telling humans what is wrong. Keep putting down extra clean trays until he stops using the bath.

Meanwhile you are trying to resolve the diarrhoea issue. Have you changed their diet recently? As they were Ok when you got them and both have suddenly got the runs, diet seems the most likely cause. Feed them both steamed white fish and/or boiled chicken breast for a few days -- *nothing else*, and also give them the cooking broth to drink as you need to keep up their fluid intake.

If the fish/chicken diet does not resolve the problem in a day or 2 then you need to take the cats to the vet. The vet may want stool samples provided so the cats can be tested for bacterial infections, but he/she will give you the pots in which to put the samples.

If the fish/chicken diet does help, then carefully re-introduce normal foods, but avoid the food you were giving them when they got the diarrhoea.

If you would like advice on diet, please come back and let us know, we are always here to help. 

I do hope your kittycats soon feel better.


----------



## Bakerboy3685 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, the main reason I only have one tray is that I live in a flat which is quite small and did not really think it was necessary to have several around the home unless say I had a house with upstairs and down. However I understand if this is wrong and will have to invest in more if this is beneficial to the cats health.

There was a clean litter tray down this morning but she still insisted on going in the bath (albeit just for a wee this time).

I have always fed them a combination of whiskers / felix pouches plus some dry biscuits and it was after eating a felix pouch one night they seemed to be ill the next morning. Am going to feed them boiled chicken tonight, they have plenty of fresh water and seem ok in themselves although one still has a cold.

My main concern is just getting them back to using a tray as I am scared to come home and find more places they have decided to use as a toilet!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

When they are well again, you can maybe get away with 2 large trays. I would not provide only one tray for 2 cats even when they are well, as many cats hate pooing and peeing in the same tray (it goes against their instinct for cleanliness).

I appreciate you are in a small flat with limited space, but I think it's a matter of finding odd corners to put trays, where they are not in the way, or too noticeable to human visitors. It is basically an insurance policy against the cats finding other places to toilet.

Your cat is now in the habit of using the bath, and it will take some time (and lots of patience and kindness) to change this habit. The cat will need to see you providing more trays in order for her to be encouraged to give up the bath. Because to be fair, the bath is a nice clean place for her to pee in, no nasty smells or anything. And (as has been said by another poster) from your point of view at least it's easy for you to clean up. Not of course that I approve of a cat using the bath to pee in, but in the current circumstances it could be so much worse, e.g. she could be using the carpet, or soft furnishings. So I would not show her any disapproval at all for using the bath, bless her. It just goes to show what a clean cat she is, and how little trouble she wants to cause.

If you place at least 4 clean trays around your flat at present before you go out, my feeling is you can rest assured you won't come home and find they have toiletted all over the place. They just want enough clean places to toilet in. Once you are at home to watch them you can take up a couple of the the trays I guess, if there is no room for them. Tho as I say, atm, it is best they have the 4 trays.

Personally I would not feed Whiskas or Felix as I don't rate the quality. 
They are cheap foods, full of cereals, (carbs) which cats do not need and cannot digest. This makes for smelly poops. If you want to restrict your shopping to stores then [email protected] sell HiLife Natures Essentials Poultry flavours which are grain free and high in meat protein. Or there is Natures Menu (also at [email protected] I believe). Otherwise, you may want to consider looking at a couple of websites that many forum members use, for buying better quality food at good prices, in bulk.

One is Zooplus :

Pet Supplies, Pet Food, Dog Food, Cat Food and Pet Accessories at Zooplus (shipping free on orders over £25)

The other is The Happy Kitty Company.

All Products | The Happy Kitty Company


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I agree you need to keep trays clean, but not with bleach. Bleach damages surfaces and over time makes it harder to genuinely clean them, and disinfecting is not necessary - being clean & dry is quite good enough. Some liquid biological laundry stuff (the cheapest) will do a great job.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Bakerboy3685 said:


> So had my 2 cats a few weeks and they have been good as gold with regards to using the litter tray. Yesterday morning they developed diarrhoea and were in and out the litter tray a few times before I went to work. I cleaned it out as always and left.
> 
> On returning home there was a horrible surprise where one of them had gone in the bathtub. I changed all the litter thinking maybe they won't use it if its dirty and so it's fresh again. This morning, one of them yet again decided to go in the bathtub even tho litter is clean. I'm not sure whether she is sore or has just decided she prefers using the bath which is not good for me as don't really want to come home and scrub it every night. I know there are worse places they could go but I want it to stop as she was fine first few weeks.
> 
> Does anyone know if the diarrhoea has affected her or whether she has been put off by dirty litter? I really don't want to have a cat that goes where she wants and not where I want!


Have seen this several times before, and it's obviously not nice, but always was with a cat with cystitis as far as I am concerned. Cystitis normally causes discomfort re: heat in the genital area causing cat to urinate in kichen sink/wash basin is a COOL place to WEE. So that is where they go. Saying which, weeing in odd places can suggest a stress related condition...possibly LUTD. But check out the cystitis first. Also. going in place other than tray etc can suggest cat is suffering from stress! No kidding, happened to my boy and he ended up having a sex-change opertion at the age of three..


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> I agree you need to keep trays clean, but not with bleach. Bleach damages surfaces and over time makes it harder to genuinely clean them, and disinfecting is not necessary - being clean & dry is quite good enough. Some liquid biological laundry stuff (the cheapest) will do a great job.


OS, I suggested cleaning the trays with a mild bleach solution in the OP's current circumstances, i.e. the cats have diarrhoea. This is certainly what I would do myself in the same situation.

However, in normal circumstances (no diarrhoea) I would _not_ use bleach at all, but just hot water + a tiny bit of washing up liquid, and dry the trays with paper towels.

Sorry to the OP if I didn't make it clear enough in my previous post.


----------



## Bakerboy3685 (Jun 17, 2013)

Appreciate people's help on here, very useful.

I am pleased to say that after 1 day they seem to be a lot better and the diarrhoea has cleared up. I fed them boiled chicken last night, which one gobbled up but the other turned her nose up at and remains off her food still this morning. Her stools are normal again but she is suffering from a cold and is sneezing lots (due to get more tablets for this today).

However the one using the bath to go toilet has stopped! So it must have been as people said that she did not like using the litter tray with the runs, even when I scooped out the mess. Am getting more trays as per advice received here, however am pleased that she is happy to use a tray again which is clean.

I clean the litter tray with a disinfectant bought from pet store, its a spray which I use then wipe with a cloth/sponge to clean before putting down more litter.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

how strange that i should come accross this thread today... 
while i was on the loo before, Tango, my ginger tom, came into the bathroom, jumped into the bath (not 3 feet from a recently cleaned and changed litter tray) and proceeded to relieve himself into the plughole.

I was equally disgusted with his choice of location and impressed by his aim. Hopefully its just a 1 off, but it's made me think that he'd probably be one of those cats who could learn to use a human toilet pretty easily. If i didnt have the other 2 i'd probably try.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Think of how much it will save you in cat litter! Mine have occasionally used the shower tray, it's so quick and easy to clean. Just one thing - did he manage to stand in it? He would leave some damp footprints if he did...


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Bakerboy3685 said:


> > I fed them boiled chicken last night, which one gobbled up but the other turned her nose up at and remains off her food still this morning. Her stools are normal again but she is suffering from a cold and is sneezing lots (due to get more tablets for this today).
> 
> 
> In fact cats do not get "colds" in the way that humans do. Your cat is sneezing because she has an upper respiratory infection (URI) and in cats these are caused either by the Feline Herpes Virus (FHV) or the Feline Calici Virus. Has the vet done any tests to make a diagnosis?
> ...


----------



## Annekat (Jun 28, 2013)

I agree with previous posters. Cats hate sharing litter trays. If you have 2 cats, you need at least 2 litter trays. Horrible problem, but the bath is far better than the situation I'm currently trying to deal with! (cat pooing on daughter's bed)!


----------



## Bakerboy3685 (Jun 17, 2013)

The cats both had an antibiotic injection before we got them from the shelter to help clear things up, then they had a course of tablets as they were both ill.

However one is still suffering badly and the original tablets have finished, I have been sent more tablets by the shelter and I will give to both of them so that it stops them from infecting each other continuously.

Food wise she ate this morning and I did try giving her sardines last night but she ate some but not much.

I found that by scraping her food on to a plate this morning made her eat it, whereas in her bowl she just sniffed it and didn't want to eat. Glad she took some food on board tho as she is already quite thin and I do not want her to get worse.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am glad she has eaten today 

She probably needs her immune system building up to help her throw off the virus. I would feed her a high meat protein diet, and fish protein, feed her little and often, as many times a day as she will eat. 

Avoid dry food as it is full of carbs, which cats do not need. 

Perhaps see if you can get her to take some Salmon Oil or Krill Oil in her food. 

I am pleased you took on these two from the Shelter, with their health problems. They were needing some TLC by the sounds of it.


----------



## Micky78 (Mar 19, 2011)

I used to have this problem with my old cat.

The fact that we didn't have a cat-flap installed was an issue, but more than one litter tray that were cleaned every 1-2 days was the solution for us.


----------



## Bakerboy3685 (Jun 17, 2013)

Cat that was using the bath to go toilet started doing it again today :-(. Thought it was just while they had the runs but seems not. Only been for a wee so far but worried worse will follow. 

The litter is completely clean as changed this morning and she was using tray last few days so not sure what has changed her mind again.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Compared to using carpets, rugs, mats or hidden away places, using the bath is wonderful - so easy to clean!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Bakerboy3685 said:


> Cat that was using the bath to go toilet started doing it again today :-(. Thought it was just while they had the runs but seems not. Only been for a wee so far but worried worse will follow.
> 
> The litter is completely clean as changed this morning and she was using tray last few days so not sure what has changed her mind again.


How many extra trays have you put down?

If you have gone back to providing only one tray now the diarrhoea has cleared up, then as I said, one tray is not suffcient!.

For 2 cats you should provide 3 trays if you want to avoid your cat developing a chronic habit of using the bath, or elsewhere. She is obviously a clean and considerate cat in that she is using the bath which is easy for you to clean.

If you are really concerned about the bath, then put an extra litter tray in there, and lift the tray out every time you need to bathe. That way you will not be falling over an extra tray on the floor.


----------



## Bakerboy3685 (Jun 17, 2013)

Bit off topic here but I really need help!

I mentioned the cats are still ill and need to take tablets but one of them just won't take them. She has only just started to trust me and come out of her shell so the thought of grabbing hold of her terrifies me. However she is just too clever as whatever I put her tablet in food wise, she finds it and ignores it or spits it out. 

I've tried her normal cat food, some fish paste and even cream cheese but none of them work. The other one is perfect she is a gannet and just gobbles up what I put down but the one who really needs it simply won't eat them. 

I need her to get better though otherwise she is constantly going to be ill and I don't want her getting worse.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Have you tried hiding the tablet in a Pill Pocket?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pill-Pocket...2704971&sr=8-1&keywords=pill+pockets+for+cats

They are soft so you can wrap them around the tablet . They always worked with one of my cats whom I really could not pill directly as he got nasty.

Otherwise can only suggest wrapping tablet in a piece of ham, as some people do.

It is is worth getting the hang of pilling the cat directly, with the tablet straight down the throat, as there may be times throughout her life when she will need drugs. What about asking one of the vet nurses at your vet practice to demonstrate how it is done. It does not need to be scary for the cat -- I do not grab hold of mine, but just sit them on a table, tilt their head back, open their mouth and pop the tablet down their throat, to be followed with offering some tasty food to eat to make sure the tablet has gone down.


----------



## Bakerboy3685 (Jun 17, 2013)

Yes sorry forgot to mention I bought them specially as although they are expensive thought it would be worth it. The other cat eats them fine but fusspot isn't interested.

She seems to sniff everything she eats first and knows straight away if a pill is there, the other is like a vacuum and just eats.

I am gonna have to be more forceful and feed her it, but I know it will spook her and cause her to run away from me again, which is a shame as she comes to wake me up of a morning now and likes being stroked whereas before she wouldn't come near.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, it would be a shame if it makes her retreat into herself again. 

Have you tried grinding up the tablet and hiding it in a very strong flavoured food such as a little bit of sardines in tomato sauce? I am surprised she can smell the pills if she is still sniffly with the cat flu/herpes virus episode. 

Which antibiotics have you got? Some are more acceptable (hidden in food) than others, and Synulox, being very small is easy to disguise. You could ask the vet to change to a different antibiotic if the one you have is large and difficult to disguise, as you have a cat that is very difficult to pill. As a last resort the vet can give an antibiotic injection. Not always as effective as pills, but better than nothing at all, and maybe better than spooking the cat for weeks to come. 

With the Pill Pockets, you need to feed them to the cat with nothing in them for a week or so, like you would treats. Then when you put something inside the cat is not suspicious. I doubt even your cat could smell the tablet in the PP as the PPs smell very strong. Also most cats do not bite through the PPs but just gulp them down whole, so they don't even know they have just swallowed a pill as well. 

Same applies to the sardines in tom sauce -- you need to feed it first with nothing added, so she gets a taste for it and is not suspicious of it. Then grind up the tablet and add it. But, a small tablet is essential.


----------

